# front wheel bearing



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

does anyone know how to replace the front wheel bearing on my 91 nx. im going to get the whole hub. and do both sides. do i need to get anything pressed? or need any special tools or do anything to the hubs before putting them in. or is it a simple replace this with that.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

if you get the entire hub you dont need to press anything, just remove and replace, if you buy just the bearing(make sure its oem nissan)you need to press the old bearing out and press the new one in.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

thanks ga16det. im going to probably be doin it next week. also nice car.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

i went to the junkyard and jus grabbed a hub, saved me alot of $ and time


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i went to the local yank and grab today and picked up a spindle that had the hub still attached. only cost me $40, but i'm planning on replacing the bearing. are there any websites that have step by step instructions?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

sno said:


> *i went to the local yank and grab today and picked up a spindle that had the hub still attached. only cost me $40, but i'm planning on replacing the bearing. are there any websites that have step by step instructions? *


Hi, i replaced all bearings on my B13 a few time ago.... the front bearings needs to be pressed into the hub.... and the old ones are hard to get out... what i did was removing both hubs and have a machine shop to do the remove/press work on them, the rest of the work it's just re-tight everything back in place.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so the new bearings can be pressed in by hand but the old ones need to be pressed out by a machine shop? is it expensive to have a shop do that?


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

you can do it all your self if ur a ****** and figure out how to press the bearing out your self. i tryed and i said screw it i gotta take it off and get it pressed out then press the new one in and u gotta spend more money. just get a good one from the junk yard for 40 bucks

adam
91 se-r


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

My cv joint boot is ripped and most of the grease is out. When I got my broken axle replaced they wanted to replace the whole axle on me. Can you replace just the joint and spindle?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

They were correct. It's more cost effective to just throw in an axle assembly. I bet a joint would cost more than a warranted axle, not to mention there'd be more labor invloved.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

just change the boot if if recently riped but if its been like that for a while id just change the axle for 40 bucks and it easy to do

adam
91 se-r


----------

